# leaving 'gifts' around the neighborhood



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone thought about leaving items/gifts/novelties related to your haunt around the neighborhood, in the weeks leading up to Halloween? You know, something fun for the kids to find and get excited about the season. Maybe little pirate coins for a pirate themed haunt, or little plastic skeletons. Or, if you have a "Blair Witch" type haunt, little stick figures like you see in the movie.

You could even work it into the back-story of the haunt. For example, you could say something about missing pirate gold and the ghost of the pirate is searching for those who 'stole' his treasure.

What do you think?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

No, but the idea is cute.
The problem I see with it is leaving something with the gift so that people make a solid connection between the "Gift" and your haunt without including a flyer with every gift. If you posted flyers for something like your pirate's gold and giving some kind of reward or incentive at the haunt itself, it might let you work up a following. Maybe making it a bit of a scavenger hunt with you providing the clues or list of objects they need to collect. That keeps you from having to supply the actual items, and also helps you avoid dealing with people trying to pass off fakes.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's an interesting idea.
To be honest, when I read the title I thought maybe someone's dog was leaving gifts around the neighborhood....if you know what I mean.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> That's an interesting idea.
> To be honest, when I read the title I thought maybe someone's dog was leaving gifts around the neighborhood....if you know what I mean.


Funny, I actually refrained from posting that exact comment.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I LOVE THAT IDEA!!! I have never done that...but....I am open to new ideas. I actually HAVE left plastic Easter eggs around Easter for random strangers to find with cash inside and a nice note about how the Easter Bunny thought "they" deserved a treat. I think every egg I left has been found. I could leave little skulls around Halloween and say it's the Great Pumpkin....it's sort of a "Scareme" thing to do....RAK(random act of kindness)....she is a REAL inspiration.I love it....I'll sign up.


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

I love this idea, I have never done this exact thing, but last year I did leave a "secret reaper" gifts for a wonderful spider house in our community! They started with a small spider theme a few years ago, they add more each year. Last year there was easily 50-60 spiders (big and small) and a new small cemetery in front! So I put together a red CFL flood, outdoor fixture and 9Ft extension cord in Halloween wrap and left them a note saying "we have loved watching your spidey house grow over the past few years, it looks wonderful, now it's time to LIGHT IT UP!!" (They never added any outdoor lighting) I drove by a couple of days later and it was glowing red! This year I have another secret gift planned, it involves incorporating spider webs...

I love your idea, what a a great away to spread Halloween spirit in your neighbourhood!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What fun fun fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have to admit, Lunatic and Nib, I had the same thought about dogs.....

We've not done this, partly because we never thought of it and mostly because everyone in the neighborhood already knows we're the Halloween people and start asking us when we're going to set up a month ahead of time (we do a one day display).


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

fontgeek said:


> No, but the idea is cute.
> The problem I see with it is leaving something with the gift so that people make a solid connection between the "Gift" and your haunt without including a flyer with every gift. If you posted flyers for something like your pirate's gold and giving some kind of reward or incentive at the haunt itself, it might let you work up a following. Maybe making it a bit of a scavenger hunt with you providing the clues or list of objects they need to collect. That keeps you from having to supply the actual items, and also helps you avoid dealing with people trying to pass off fakes.


Yes, the item would have to be unique enough to be associated with your haunt, without needing any attached flyer.

As for offering a 'reward' at the haunt for collected the item - i thought of that but nixed the idea. Once you attach some value to the item, people get crazy. I don't want kids stealing them from younger kids because they get a full sized candy bar on Halloween night. Or scouring the neighborhood to collect 20 of the items. Or one kid who doesn't walk to school not getting more candy because all the other kids were in on the fun. It's all supposed to be just a fun diversion.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I was thinking more along the lines of early entry for the reward.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Great idea, so simple.....I also like the Easter Egg thing Pumpkin5!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like this idea. I have to admit, when I first saw the title, and the gifts in parentheses, I thought it was going to be about people stealing from your yard. And then when I read what P5 said about me, I felt guilty about having such thoughts. lol I've given neighbors who decorate a gift of a prop, but I ring the doorbell, there is no secret about it. Like Roxy said, if I left surprise gifts, most would know it was me. But if I went outside the neighborhood, now there's an idea. I could just drive around and see other neighborhoods, and leave a surprise. I think I'll try that. No one's ever been shot at trying this, have they?


----------

